# Random reboots



## Sky93 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am running bamf 3.0 rc4 and I just installed setcpu and configured my profiles. Are booting everything is running smoothly, but after a while it stats becoming sluggish and eventually not come back on, forcing me to do a battery pull and reboot. Are there conflicting profiles in setcpu or anything that could be causing this?

Edit: I have profiles set for screen off, charging ac, charging usb, battery < 30, battery < 15, and temp > 39.4°c. Are any of these conflicting?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was stock and getting reboots, had a Rom and got reboots. Waiting on a new phone and go from there.


----------



## TonyRayAZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is causing your issues, but the BAMF toolkit has a CPU clock setting as well. This my be conflicting with SetCPU, or vice versa causing the sluggish-ness.

I also had random reboot issues, it is my understanding that these were caused by the radio firmware and the latest OTA update was supposed to solve that. When I loaded BAMF RC4 I also had the MR2.5 radio loaded and had uptime of 100+ hours at one point...

Hope this was at least a little helpful, hopefully someone with a little more knowledge on the software side can shed some light on something


----------

